# HVAC Goodman? Junk? (see photos)



## Freezing (Mar 6, 2010)

It was nice out today so, I went out and took some panels off, cleaned it up a bit, took some screws and things out, and photographed what I found during this hour of tinkering with it. 

See images here or: HVAC pictures by junknstuff_photos - Photobucket

I noticed the "litttle motor" is very hard to turn and appears to have locked up causing a "short" that fried the orange wire that goes to the sensor covering the three gas burning elements shown in the photo labeled "HVAC018.jpg" which lead back to the electronics board that also appears to have been damaged as the result of a short. (See the close-up in HVA023 and the entire board in 24).

I was able to find out HVAC013 is a "smartvalve" which appears to have sustained excessive temperatures as well....the plastic is melted in some spots.

Found two smaller gauge blue wires melted together leading to the igniterl. I can hear you pros already telling me to junk this puppy, but there is no way I can afford to replace it anytime in the near future ... any ideas, suggestions or information on this would be greatly appreciated. Even if it is a link to more specific information to this unit.

Currently- with great reluctance -when I supply power it does nothing, but continue to play dead. The AC side does nothing as well. 5 amp fuse on the board is not blown to my amazement.

Manufacturer: Goodman
Model: PG024075 1BB REV C

Thanks for your time,
Freezing


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 8, 2010)

I doubt you'll be able to fix that puppy with advice from the Internet.

The first thing you should do is install smoke alarms, then write your final will and testament, then be sure your fire insurance premiums are current.

After that, call the local Gas Inspectors Office and have that thing appraised by them.

I think you have experienced a total melt-down.


----------



## Freezing (Mar 8, 2010)

Bud Cline said:


> I doubt you'll be able to fix that puppy with advice from the Internet.
> 
> The first thing you should do is install smoke alarms, then write your final will and testament, then be sure your fire insurance premiums are current.
> 
> ...



Tee AC works great so I dont think "total meltdown" is an appropriate depiction of its current state. Doubt I will throw it out as you suggest over a few melted wires and a bad inducer motor and  possibly control board. 

If you throw stuff away for these small things I would love to have everything you readily qualify as "junk."

Cheers :beer:


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 8, 2010)

No one said anything about throwing anything away.  I am merely suggesting your issues may be more serious than you think and you should seek qualified local input before you kill yourself over stupidity.

Seeking advice about electrical components that have already fried themselves and in close proximity to natural or propane gas supplies on the Internet doesn't strike me as the most sensible thing to do at this point.

I realize Tennessee is full of resourceful folks with lower than average incomes but that doesn't mean the intelligence there has to dip lower than the incomes and fog ones ability to recognize a serious issue.

Call your local inspection office and have someone smarter than you and this Internet tileguy take a look at it!

If the blower motor has seized then the AC can't be "working great" if the AC is supplied by an "A coil".


----------



## Freezing (Mar 8, 2010)

"Inducer motor" is on the Heat side ... and has nothing to do with the AC. The inducer motor is sitting in the garage and the AC is working fine. Please read one's post prior to responding... it would be helpful; you mentioned the wrong motor entirely. I hope you are more helpful to others on here ... maybe you should stick to gluing things together.

I will let my law professors know your take on TN intellect - how lower than average incomes relates I don't know. Lower than average income is most strongly related to economy, not intellect as you refer to as stupidity.

I don't think I am in need of further assistance on this forum.

Thank You


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 10, 2010)

It's kinda like being near a large recreational lake. The closer you get to the shoreline the lower the IQ's seem to dip.  Do you live near a lake?


----------

